# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [Ραδιόφωνο] Ραδιόφωνο με λυχνίες ΙΖΟΛΑ  RC62

## jdm

Καλησπέρα σε  όλους,
Πρίν  από  λίγο  καιρό  ένας  φίλος  έφερε αυτό  το ραδιόφωνο για  επισκευή. Ηταν  η  πρώτη  φορά  που  συνάντησα  ραδιόφωνο  με  λυχνίες με την επωνυμία της ιστορικής  αυτής  Ελληνικής   εταιρείας. Επειδή  έλειπε το πίσω  κάλυμμα και  οποιοδήποτε  άλλο    στοιχείο  που να  ανέφερε  το  μοντέλλο  του  ραδιοφώνου,  από  τον  κωδικό  RC62 που  ήταν  τυπωμένος  στην  πλάκετα, ανακαλύφθηκε ότι ήταν   ένα  ραδιόφωνο  κατασκευασμένο  στην  Ιταλία από την europhon στο   Μιλάνο το διάστημα 1962-1963. Είναι  παρόμοιο με  το  μοντέλο Superla  RC62, ενώ  το  ίδιο σασσί  χρησιμοποιούνταν  και  στα Europhon RC62,  Quelle Simonetta RC62, κ.α. Τεχνικά, η  λήψη  του  είναι  στα LW, MW, SW  , χρησιμοποιεί τις 35D5=35QL6, 6BA6=EF93, 35A3, 6AT6=EBC90, 6BE6=EK90.  Ένας αυτομετασχηματιστής δίνει τις απαραίτητες τάσεις 124V, 50V, 6.3V  στο  κύκλωμμα. Το  σασσί είναι live για  αυτό  χρειάζεται  την  δέουσα   προσοχή.
Η  επισκευή. 
Έγινε  καλός  καθαρισμός  σε  όλο το   σασσί  εδικά:  στους  μεταγωγούς  διακόπτες, ποτενσιόμετρο, βάσεις   λυχνιών, μεταβλητός  πυκνωτής και  στον  διακόπτη  επιλογής  τάσης.  Αλλάχτηκαν  όλοι  οι  πυκνωτές ενώ τοποθετήθηκε  καινούριο  καλώδιο   τροφοδοσίας  και  καινούριο  καλώδιο  κεραίας. Καθαρίστηκε  με   λεπτομέρεια  η  καμπίνα και κολήθηκαν  σημεία που  έπρεπε, ενώ   κατασκευάστηκε  από  νοβοπάν 5mm το  πίσω  κάλλυμα. Τέλος  αφού μπήκαν   όλα  στην  θέση  τους το  ραδιόφωνο  μπήκε  σε  λειτουργία και  έγινε   έλεγχος  για  πιθανές  ρυθμίσεις αλλά δεν  απαιτήθηκε τίποτα. Με την   χρήση  εξωτερικής κεραίας,  ειδικά  το  βράδι,  η  λήψη   του  είναι   πολύ  καλή και  ο  ήχος  του  αρκετά  καλός.






IZOΛΑ 2.jpgΙΖΟΛΑ 1.jpgIZOΛΑ 3.jpgIZOLA 6.jpg

----------

andyferraristi (07-05-16), angel_grig (30-05-16), FILMAN (12-05-16), Gregpro (15-06-16), Michalism (21-05-16), nikolasswts (08-05-16), Vulcan (11-05-16), xsterg (21-02-17)

----------


## AKHS

Μπραβο πολύ καλή δουλειά και ειδικά το πίσω καπάκι που έφτιαξες θέλει μεράκι... ασχολούμε κι εγώ με restore παλιών ραδιοφώνων και πάλι μπράβο...

----------

jdm (07-05-16)

----------


## jdm

ΙΖΟΛΑ RC 62 μέρος 2ον.
Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Έκει που όλα είχαν τελείωσει με το ραδιόφωνο, και ο φίλος απολάμβανε τα βράδια στα μεσαία ερασιτέχνες και όχι μόνο, παίρνει τηλέφωνο και λέει ότι ανακάλυψε ένα ίδιο ραδιόφωνο στην αποθήκη. Ρωτώντας τον για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες λέει το καταπληκτικό ότι είναι ένα n.o.s. [new old stock, που λένε και στο χωριό μου] ραδιόφωνο από το μαγαζί του πατέρα του [παλιός αντιπρόσωπος της ΙΖΟΛΑ] και μάλλον δεν είχε καν μπει ούτε στην πρίζα.
Θα ακολουθηθεί η ίδια διαδικασία και το ραδιόφωνο θα αποδοθεί σαν να βγήκε από το εργοστάσιο στον περιχαρή ιδιοκτήτη του.
ακολουθούν οι σχετικές φωτογραφίες.




Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41822Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41823

----------


## andyferraristi

Δημήτρη δεν ανοίγουν οι φωτογραφίες, μπορείς να τις ξανα-ανεβάσεις ???

----------


## jdm

Καλησπέρα 
Το ραδιόφωνο όπως βρέθηκε..
[ελπίζω να ανέβουν οι φωτ/φιες]
P5201122.jpgP5201121.jpg

----------

Vulcan (23-05-16)

----------


## kostas_dh

> Αλλάχτηκαν  όλοι  οι  πυκνωτές ....


Από που αγοράζεις τους πυκνωτές?

----------


## jdm

_[kostas_dh Από που αγοράζεις τους πυκνωτές?]



_Καλημέρα, από  τα  καταστήματα της πόλης.

----------

